# Craftsman Shave Plate part # 790-00118-0721



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a Craftsman snowblower model 247.887910 The Shave Plate part number is 790-00118-0721. I've found many different Shave Plate part numbers beginning with 790-00118. but haven't found one with the last four digits of 0721. Would anyone know if any other part number beginning with 790-00118 will work? Also what do last 4 digits of the part number represent?

Thanks for any help !


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

sears part direct says Substitution: 790-00118-4044 hear is a link to that
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/cr...721/0071/247/model-24788690/0247/1507200.html

and a link to a inexpensive scraper blade.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MT...245261?hash=item5d5756804d:g:xEkAAOSwlY1ZI16G


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

This would probably work. It is for a 28" and at worse probable would be drilling new holes. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/28-Scraper...146230?hash=item2cbaf47df6:g:p1IAAOSw8cNURzIl


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You can also make your own, which I've done several times. Here's one I got some flat steel but the original had a lip on the back side. I picked up sound round stock that fit the dimensions of the lip and welded it onto the back of the scraper. Works for me.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

My brother is getting me a piece of 1/4" x 3" I may weld or bolt on the edge. I might grind the leading edge to sharpen it.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

sock-feet said:


> My brother is getting me a piece of 1/4" x 3" I may weld or bolt on the edge. I might grind the leading edge to sharpen it.


Won't that wind up costing you far more than the $22.75 that a new one would cost ?

https://www.partstree.com/parts/search/parts/?searchTerm=790-00118-0721

Each to his own.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Vermont007 said:


> Won't that wind up costing you far more than the $22.75 that a new one would cost ?
> 
> https://www.partstree.com/parts/search/parts/?searchTerm=790-00118-0721
> 
> Each to his own.


 
I have a welder and cutoff saw, plus the scraper was discontinued for that 32" I put the picture out on. I buy cutoffs at my local steel distributor, I think that one I showed cost me about $3 plus my time to make it and a little welding wire. I've never sharpened a scraper bar I've made, the round edge on the steel I buy works just fine in snow for me including leftovers from the snowplows. Even if it's ice on the walks, a sharpened scraper doesn't chisel it off, or at least it hasn't for me. 


Doing it yourself is also satisfying too.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Let's all hope guttersnipes199 is similarly outfitted like you; but his 28" Shave Plate is NOT DISCONTINUED and is still available.


----------



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank You Everyone for your help!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Simply do a Google search using the part number. There are lots of options out there at a much lower cost than getting the part from Sears [~$56].


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's just a matter of how much money you have compared to time, tools and ambition. Sometimes you have to be creative because it's not available or you want to save money or you need it right now and other times you'd rather wait and pay for it.

.


----------

